# happy new member to te sr20 club.



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

so i have been talking about it alot lately.....and finally i have it.....i have my new b13 se-r fully bolted. 








the lighting makes it look pink, but this is a prosche red (macco) job.
























greddy cat back with an RS*R tip. sounds GREAT.








the engine is pretty dirty, but i just bought a steamer and im going to put some ammonia or simple green in the water. thats a hotshot CAI and hotshot header. 








two of four 110% sand blasted (i used aluminum oxide) se-r wheels that will soon be duplicolor graphite wraped in falkin zeix 205/50/15.

i will be cleaning the engine, full detail of the paint (clay bar, wax, polish) i have 2 new rear OEM shocks and i am ordering fronts. i need to fix the power steering, put on a new lower left door hinge, and replace the rear calipers. even with these minor fixes it still out brakes, out accelerates, and out handles my 99 gxe.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Looks good! I hope you'll be happy with this baby now, I know I would be!


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

aww pete i know you're going to miss your b14  but its looks good!


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

thats really nice, i envy you now, i have a black 4 door xe, best of luck to you, but im working on my s13 now, so im going to be busy. good luck, and congrats, its sexy.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i just bought a can of duplicolor trim paint, im gona hit the side mirrors, wiper cowling, wiper arms, door handles, and i have black plastic dye for the mud flaps (which will not be coming off because i think mud flaps are the best thing ever......keeping the car clean :thumbup: ) and im going to paint the valve cover a nice shiny/deep red useing that "anodizing" paint. 

the engine is proving to to very hard to clean, it has over spray from the paint job all over it. im going to get some ammonia and put a few cap fulls into my steam cleaner and see if that helps. if not im going all out with the grease lighting. and i also bought about 5 cans of advance auto parts brand sound eliminating under coating that im going to use in all the wheel wells, trunk, and under the rear seat.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

:thumbup: That's some hardcore rust right there! If I were you I'd think about setting aside one Saturday afternoon to take that header out as well as the intake.. those thing are rusted like crazy! Get some sand paper and primer and the color of your choice on them!

BTW I love your car, I bet it's gonna look even better after the trim paint job is done. Grats again!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

yea, its all mostly surface rust. i am going to paint the CAI with a wrinkle finish like tim did. as for the header idk if any paint will last in that exact area because it gets so hot, and i dont want to smell burnt paint every time i drive.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Barbeque grille paint, :fluffy: 


How did you blast those wheels? They look really clean. I have no idea how to do that.. what tools did you use?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i used a "scat cat" sand blasting box and aluminum oxide. the box took forever but got the job done on one. these are my neighbors tools, he noticed how long it was taking and he took them to work where he has a sand blaster that could be used as an assult rifle. heres the break down
1. nut shells <for taking off paint on plastic or very light paint.
2. glass < for light surface rust
3. sand <for heavier paint/resurfacing
4. aluminum oxide......like useing gravle! the stuff is amazing, its so course it took all the curb rash off my rim! but test it on the rear first to make sure your ok with the finish it leaves, its close to useing 150 grit sand paper. honestly, this stuff it crazy, it poked a hole in my finger threw the felt glove. :waving:


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

dammit i thought I was gunna have a ga to race when I got to uti.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Looking good. Welcome to the world of the SR20.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Jaralaccs said:


> dammit i thought I was gunna have a ga to race when I got to uti.


ha HA! ...........


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

those wheels are VERY CLEAN..damn dude, really nice job on them.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

did the sandslasting take the rims oldpaint off easy? im going to be sandblasting my stock 1.6 wheels soon and dont have aloto f time to do it


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Good news... now you can stop the post whoring in the GA areas and move to the SR area  

I keed I keed.... kind of..

Good luck with your new ride... :thumbup:

That engine bay needs some serious TLC


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

myoung said:


> Good news... now you can stop the post whoring in the GA areas and move to the SR area
> 
> I keed I keed.... kind of..
> 
> ...


geh, cant "whore" the sr section per say, no one posts in there as much.

i used amonia in my steam cleaner and it works pretty well that way.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

i hate you 



actually, i just wish my b13 E looked like that it has a painted front bumper thats actually red :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Now its time to turbo her..Should I post pictures of my ugly slow biatch?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^ go for it

i may, but right now i need to do some work to this one


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

RBI, show em or what? Sence you had a smile from 1 ear to the other:thumbup:


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

lookin good 1.6 pete. the exterior looks clean as hell ! the engine bay well u know that. nothing a good weekend with some sand paper some paint and some brillo wont fix. keep everyone updated with whats going on.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

glad u got ur car 1.6 pete  so u seem to b driving around w/ out powersteering? is it that hard to steer with 2-5 hp gain ?  nice whip!


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

pete,

pink is definitly your color


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> pete,
> 
> pink is definitly your color


shut up lol. its red. very very red.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> shut up lol. its red. very very red.


pete its ok you can tell us bout ur masculinity problems, we are your friends

u ever watch RvB (from the begining), u should they have a funny pink/red joke that now reminds me u


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> RBI, show em or what? Sence you had a smile from 1 ear to the other:thumbup:


eh, idk.....i mean its just your beater car.






hahaha!!! yea RIGHT!!! that thing is fucking awesome. i'd say just tease em


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

:thumbup:


ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> pete its ok you can tell us bout ur masculinity problems, we are your friends
> 
> u ever watch RvB (from the begining), u should they have a funny pink/red joke that now reminds me u


RVB? idk what that is.. movie?

anywho, update;

last night i picked up the duplicolor trim paint, idk if i like it. not that the paint is bad, but its almost a "dye" the paint wont really sit on top like a normal paint, it sinks in.....i guess i just need to practice with it alittle. but my mud flaps turnd out pretty damn well! idk how the grill looks though  it was getting dark, i may end up useing normal satin finish black.

as for the se-r wheels, i primerd them and the finish the sand blasting left made the primer stick like F'in super glue! i did 2 coats of color (1st coat i let dry over night then i wet sanded it with 800 grit, 2 coat was final) and 2 coats of clear. in bronze :thumbup: 








the orange peal isnt nearly as bad as the pic looks (i think the metal flake was playing with the digi cam, because it really is quite smooth), and i still need to lightly wet sand it and clay bar them. (pic was taken 15 minutes after final clear coating.)
fater away pic, the rim isnt as grainy.....


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

those are fucking hot damn man, good job


RvB = Red vs Blue = machinima webseries based on Halo and Halo2 (aka, 7 drunk guys in texas with 4 xboxs setup a lan game, one xbox is hooked up to a comp to record, they have scripts that thye act out, its done pretty damn well, me and my friend fiure they make over $100,000 a year, though sponserships and DVD sales)


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> those are fucking hot damn man, good job
> 
> 
> RvB = Red vs Blue = machinima webseries based on Halo and Halo2 (aka, 7 drunk guys in texas with 4 xboxs setup a lan game, one xbox is hooked up to a comp to record, they have scripts that thye act out, its done pretty damn well, me and my friend fiure they make over $100,000 a year, though sponserships and DVD sales)


its not really the painter....its the prep work before hand. painting over old paint can leave a finish that is only so good......blash that shiz to bare metal and as long as you dont rush it (i got a run or 2 on the firsh coat lol) then it will come out perfect.

fyi, for anyone wanting to paint their own wheels you can use any color coat, but use duplicolor wheel coating clear" for the clear coat, it is the toughest clear coat i have ever used.


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

Those wheels look amazing!!! Nice work.


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Nice work on those wheels! 
Enjoy the power of the SE-R!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

damn, I like the wheel work.


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

Good stuff Pete! Nice and clean looking b13, and now you have the sr20! :thumbup: I haven't been on for a while, have you sold your b14 yet?

And ya, like others said, that engine bay makes me sudder. But I'm sure it'll be as clean as Ninety-Nine SE-L's when it's done! :cheers:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

thanks! i can never get the clear coat right lol. 

CRAP! the second one got a bunch of crap in the clear coat, im going to see if a light wet sanding and clay bar wont take care of that. im going to try to fab up some type of "paint booth" for the next two. i hate bugs!

i have gotten all the mud flaps done and they are a nicccccce healthy coat of black. i am now moving onto the side mirrors and door handles. and i am also putting the stereo from my B14 into the se-r. 

last but not least i am giving the trunk floor a coat of sound deadning under coating to get rid of alittl of the exhoust sound in the cabin.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

chucky200 said:


> And ya, like others said, that engine bay makes me sudder. But I'm sure it'll be as clean as Ninety-Nine SE-L's when it's done! :cheers:


i am extremly anal........not as much as justin though lol.

all the hoses have over spray from the macco job and they are slightly red so i will replace them as needed. im going to try to get nick to help me give the car a full detail (buff, polish, clay, wax) the car has never been waxed in 2 years so the color should end up being much deeper.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

congrats bro, i have really learned to love the b13's and yours is uber sweet.

good luck with it, btw, are you gonna change your name to 2.0pete :thumbup:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

its funny, i had a b14 sentra with full bolt ons, 18" wheels, B&G coilovers, r33 kit, custom tail lights, semi-full interior...the list goes on..the only thing was that the car was a damn lemon..and it was a GA, so i gave all that up and got myself my b13 se-r...the power doesnt even compare between the 2 cars, and the b13 is already getting love even though i just got it(stillen body kit, new paint, i/h, coilovers, etc..) i just thought it was funny how u went from a "newer" (and in some peoples eyes, a better looking car) to an older car..just like me.


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Haha! I did the same thing, except I still got the B14. People think I'm nuts :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

personaly.....i H-A-T-E the way the b14 looks (unless it is cometicly modded with a wide body kit or even a good set of wheels+lower+c/f hood) but the b13 pleases me stock (and thats a hell of alot cheaper than buying wheels and all that jazz lol) 

ran into my first electrical problem today, i opend the dash to take out the old radio and get it ready for a new one and it looked like the crawl space charles manson stored his dead bodys! :waving: so i was going threw all of it cutting out all the shit i didnt need and then my blinkers decided "ehhhhhhhhhhh, i think we need a break" and so they stoped working......after alot of curse words and bloddying my hands up they work again :thumbup: nothing feels better than when you solve an electrical problem your self :cheers: tomarrow i am going to the hobby shop along with pete2.0 (he is the reason i cant change my name lol) to change our tranny fluids. and my O2 sensor and power steering pressure hose come in tomarrow too.

painted the grill and now the front end dosent look so old, looks nice, but i want to sand the plastic down smooth and repaint it (its all sun dried and flaky) but from a distance it looks great. im going to post pics only when i have ALL the exterior black repainted. 

FYI, after i learned how to use the duplicolor trim paint it works reallllllly well, so if you have any black you need to repaint grab this stuff and learn how to use it first (play around on some scrap/hidden areas) it leaves a great finish, and if you do it right even a pro wont be able to tell its painted....they will think its brand spankin new.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

hehehe

i totally forgot about pete2.0


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

himbo said:


> hehehe
> 
> i totally forgot about pete2.0


yea......and that little bastard has a 1.6 too! lol.....stole a useful name for me!


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

car's lookin clean. Keep updating us with pics


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

damn man

great job
conrgrats on teh sr


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

hey man....where have you been!? havnt heard from you in a few weeks.


----------



## Kwcslvr_SER (Apr 20, 2005)

Great Job on the wheels! I look foward to seeing what you do w/ this puppy! Check out my SE-R and tell me what ya think! 
http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/823030


----------

